# RED vs Record weight



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Anyone out there know which of these groupsets is supposed to be the lightest? Also, does anyone know where (what country) the high end SRAM stuff in manufactured? Thanks.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

KennyG said:


> Anyone out there know which of these groupsets is supposed to be the lightest? Also, does anyone know where (what country) the high end SRAM stuff in manufactured? Thanks.


RED is the lightest overall. Made in Taiwan. Campag is outsourcing a lot of their production to Romania but not sure if that extends to Record.


----------



## jlebens (Jan 28, 2008)

Both Orbea and Competitive Cyclist have bike build sections on their web pages. Using these pages is a great way to compare component weights. You can learn surprising things - like SRAM Rival is slightly lighter than Dura Ace...


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

ultimobici said:


> RED is the lightest overall. Made in Taiwan. Campag is outsourcing a lot of their production to Romania but not sure if that extends to Record.


All campy production of aluminum components is in Romania. The carbon bits on record and chorus is in Romania as well. 
The rumor is that only the carbon wheel rims are still made in Italy. Unsure on the cranksets.


----------

